#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Different Cities in India - GK Ultimate

## Manoj

1. Golden City - Jaisalmer.

2. Deccan queen - Pune.

3. City of seven islands - Mumbai.

4. Queen of Arabian Sea - Cochin.

5. Queen of Mountains - Mussoorie.

6. Space City - Bangalore.

7. Garden city of India - Bangalore.

8. Silicon valley of India - Bangalore.

9. Electronic city of India - Bangalore.

10. Pink city - Jaipur.

11. Sacred river - Ganga.

12. Sorrow of Bengal - Damodar river
.
13.Sorrow of Bihar - Kosi river.

14. Gateway of India - Mumbai

15. Hollywood of India - Mumbai.

16. Blue mountains - Nilgiris.

17. City of castles - Kolkata.

18. City of buildings - Kolkata.

19. City of lakes - Srinagar.

20. City of festivals - Madurai.

21. City of Nawabs - Lucknow.

22. City of temples - Varanasi.

23. City of Rallies - Delhi.

24. City of weavers - Panipat.

25. Steel city of India - Jamshedpur.

26. Venice of the east - cochin.

27. Manchester of India/east - Ahmedabad.

26. Manchester of the north - Kanpur.

27. Manchester of the south - Coimbatore.

28. Pittsburg of India - Jameshedpur.

29. Boston of India - Ahmedabad.

30. Garden of spices of India - Kerala.

31. Abode of the God - Prayag.

32. Twin cities - Hyderabad-Sikanderabad.

33. Old Ganga - Godavari.

34. Dakshin Ganga - Godavari.

35. Egg bowls of Asia - Andhra Pradesh.

36. Soya region - Madhya Pradesh.

37. Sun city - Jodhpur.

38. Pearl city - Tuticotir (TN)

39. Temple city - Bhubaneshwar.

40. Bangle city - Hyderabad.

41. White city - Udaipur.

42. Diamond city - Surat.

43. Sandalwood city - Mysore.

44. Orange city - Nagpur.

45. Egg city - Namakkal. (TN).

46. Lake city - Udaipur.

47. City of dawn - Auroville (Puducherry).

48. City of blood - Tezpur. (Assam, Teza in sanskrit means blood).

49. City of golden temple - Amritsar.

50. Silk city - Bhoodhan Pochampally (Andhra Pradesh).





  Similar Threads: Brian Tracy Ultimate Goals Program Ultimate Experience The ultimate 3D Chess Free Download

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

[MENTION=381]Manoj[/MENTION]- Post re-formatted and REP added for you...  :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

any one know what Gurgaon is called????/

----------


## cool.taniya

> any one know what Gurgaon is called????/


Wat do u mean???

----------


## sumittomar

Meerut- Sports capital of India

----------


## kuttynaga

good ones :(y):  :(clap):

----------


## krishma

Fort Ramgarh is one of the prominent hotels in Panckhula where we venture to make your visit pleasant, relishing and memorable. Majority of Budget Hotels in India offer simple online bookings, so that you can confirm your stay at the ease of your home before actually visiting the place.

----------


## sam88

Hi friend,
You have provide valuable information about india's cities,thanks for it.
.......................

----------


## Niamh Allan

Very interesting information offered here. I would like to add, Shimla – City of hills and valleys. Crazybishnoi29, Gurgaon is called the BPO hub.

----------


## valam

Nice information friends..

----------


## prateek1792

city of bangles is firozabad in u.p.

----------


## kamaxirav

Really great and true information about India but tell some special information like where what is the best religious city and the city have no pollution.

----------


## Jyoti mattu

Hi dear I am from ludhiana. what is unique word used for ludhiana. You do not mention any word for ludhiana. So Please answer my question.

----------


## kamaxirav

The list of cities provided here are in fact nice and based on real information major cities of their areas.......

----------


## anujbisen

great work!!!....but which is the city of temples - varanasi or bhubaneshwar?

----------


## shukti

varanasi is city of temples.

----------


## sreenaga

nice information////////............................

----------

